# Any truth to not allowing eCollars?



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I heard some folks at a training center/veterinary clinic talking about how there is strong sentiment to ban eCollars. Has anyone heard anything along these lines? We used one on my last V (in my eyes it is essential and I just needed to put it on and never actually needed to use it) and was fully expecting to use on my now 13 week old when he is older. 

Wondering if I should buy one now in case they skyrocket in price or I have to find on the black market...haha.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't heard anything about it in the US.
I do know people on both sides are very passionate on their thoughts, when it comes to the subject.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

When I pull the e-collar out. MY dog knows what time it is and is excited to put it on and run all over. There are ways to use e-collars properly and improperly. I should take a video of asking him if he wants to go to the park or for a walk. He goes to the e-collar and literally grabs it off the counter. It is a very wonderful thing if used properly and NEVER TO DISCIPLINE A DOG. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

A-arons Kodster said:


> When I pull the e-collar out. MY dog knows what time it is and is excited to put it on and run all over. There are ways to use e-collars properly and improperly. I should take a video of asking him if he wants to go to the park or for a walk. He goes to the e-collar and literally grabs it off the counter. It is a very wonderful thing if used properly and NEVER TO DISCIPLINE A DOG.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


same here. we call it good boy collars... when those get put on the boys, it means off leash run at least, in better cases bird hunting too, so yes, probably i could call the reaction overjoyed, when they see those being put on. and yes, i do not use those for training either, it is my extended arm for life saving purposes, should anything more overbearing than mom`s voice come up during our off leash... it happens VERY rarely though that i have to use the shock button, the tone or vibrate will do it just fine.
having said that i have witnessed several trainers using the shock function to steady the bird dogs and well, if people are thinking of banning the ecollar / shock function, unfortunately in some cases i would have to agree...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's just a tool.
Like any other tool used in dog training, it can be used incorrectly. In those cases I blame the person, not the tool.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

banned here in UK


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Insane , e collars are amazing tools used properly. How about ban abusive e collar usage instead? What’s next , prong collars? Or maybe all collars!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn knows exactly what his eCollar means. At the house, it is used for the wireless fence boundary, but if he sees me put that eCollar remote around my neck, he goes bananas because he knows we are getting ready to get in the truck, and go have some fun. 
If he sees the remote, hears the keys, and if the shotgun is anywhere in sight, he'll be trying tearing the back door down to get to the truck. They're not stupid, they know the cues.
I would hope that a "ban" isn't in the works.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I started Ellie on the e collar tone only for recall. Living in an hoa with leash rules means I need a means to have a method for emergency recall backup in order to allow her precious off leash time in the backwoods of the community. After training her with it I have only needed the tone once to get her away from approaching the path where other people were walking. She absolutely loves when I take it out of the box as it means freedom to run and go nuts in the woods time.


----------

